# Did not receive TRN yet for my online application



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

My agent has lodged my visa application *online *on 17th November and my credit card has also been charged for the Visa fees on the same day.

However, I did not receive the *TRN *so far. Its been a week now.

*Generally, how long does it take to get the TRN after the Visa fees is collected?*

--Subbaram


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Subbaram,

TRN gets generated instantly, say 5-10 mins but case file number gets generated after a day. 

if you have not got it already, you can generate one: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquir...BC36.tomcat4-jdk14-4409-worker?action=contact


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Subbaram,
> 
> TRN gets generated instantly, say 5-10 mins but case file number gets generated after a day.
> 
> if you have not got it already, you can generate one: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquir...BC36.tomcat4-jdk14-4409-worker?action=contact


1) What could have gone wrong as I did not receive my TRN(so as the file number, etc.)?
2) Do I need to check with my agent who has lodged my application or can I raise a query to DIAC directly?
3) Did any one experience such delay in receiving TRN/file number? If so, please share your thoughs about the same.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

dear subbaram,

just follow the link i provided to you in my last post, providing the details of payment etc. DIAC would send you your TRN.

Most cases, agents keep your TRN file number with them as they manage your case on ur behalf.. call your agent and ask them.


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

mr.india said:


> dear subbaram,
> 
> just follow the link i provided to you in my last post, providing the details of payment etc. DIAC would send you your TRN.
> 
> Most cases, agents keep your TRN file number with them as they manage your case on ur behalf.. call your agent and ask them.


Hi Mr.India,

Forgot to mention, I have tried that link yesterday itself and even now.

It says *"This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."*


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

subbaram81 said:


> Hi Mr.India,
> 
> Forgot to mention, I have tried that link yesterday itself and even now.
> 
> It says *"This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."*


Hummmm... I experienced that too yesetrday when I was trying to upload few documents on DIAC's website.. 

Try some other time.. or give ur agent a ring..


----------



## pc (Oct 25, 2008)

subbaram81 said:


> 1) What could have gone wrong as I did not receive my TRN(so as the file number, etc.)?
> 2) Do I need to check with my agent who has lodged my application or can I raise a query to DIAC directly?
> 3) Did any one experience such delay in receiving TRN/file number? If so, please share your thoughs about the same.


If you have an agent, he or she is the best person to answer your TRN questions.

Regards
Peter


----------

